# Thinking about offering greeting cards...



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 13, 2010)

Thinking about offer greeting cards for sale. One of my prints would be on the  front, then all white on the inside and back. They would cost me about  $1.55 each to produce after printing and shipping. How much would you  pay for one? I'm hoping at least $3-4 to make it worth it. Maybe a discount if you buy 3 or more. Like $4 each, or 3 for $10?

Like this: Greeting Cards | Design and Print Custom Greeting Cards | moo.com USA


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2010)

Dont waste your time on that.  You wont be able to compete with Costo or Shutterfly (with their personalized picture).  I say scrap your idea.


----------



## rabhobbes (Jun 13, 2010)

You can always open your own (free) Zazzle (or similar) shop, link it to your site.  You can upload any of your shots onto products (including cards) and sell them that way. People search the marketplace and if you have standout stuff, it will sell.

Good luck.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 13, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Dont waste your time on that.  You wont be able to compete with Costo or Shutterfly (with their personalized picture).  I say scrap your idea.



horrible advice. i know several photographers who do exactly what i wanna do and they sell very well at shows. people want NICE stuff on greeting cards, not their crappy pics.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 13, 2010)

rabhobbes said:


> You can always open your own (free) Zazzle (or similar) shop, link it to your site.  You can upload any of your shots onto products (including cards) and sell them that way. People search the marketplace and if you have standout stuff, it will sell.



thanks. this would be good for selling online, but moo is cheaper, and once zazzle takes their cut it hardly seems worth it.


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> i know several photographers who do exactly what i wanna do and they sell very well at shows. people want NICE stuff on greeting cards, not their crappy pics.


So why are you asking here?

Ask the several photographers you know that are presumably in the same market area you are!

What sells well and for $3 a pop in LA LA Land, may sell for $5, or $2 here in Iowa.

Asking pricing recommendations while providing so little information about the product, on an international forum no less, is near useless.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2010)

There are a lot of nice blank cards sold at stores already.  I am just saying.  It sounds like you have made up your mind.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2010)

My wife sells limited edition photo gift cards though a small mailbox and shipping stores in a local mini-mall...she gets $3.00 each for them, and they are basically a small print glued to a piece of folded card stock...not even "printed". They are sold as "authentic, artist-created cards." For some reason, in today's market, the word "authentic" has cachet with customers. It's actually quite a racket for her...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 13, 2010)

Why not but I don't get the cost. You could do it at home on your own printer for less than that.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 13, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Why not but I don't get the cost. You could do it at home on your own printer for less than that.



yeah, but it's a lot less work this way. less paper buying, cutting, etc... i just want something i can order and sell right out of the box.

i've decided on $4 each or 3 for $10. talked to several women today and they said that seemed like a good figure.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 14, 2010)

There are a few photographers in Sedona, Arizona that sell cards for $3-$4.50 each. The problem is that they had to supply a display (those free standing, spinning wire racks or Plexiglas counter top displays) which cut into their profits. I would suggest selling pictures of the local scenery where tourists shop to maximize your sales.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeff Colburn said:


> There are a few photographers in Sedona, Arizona that sell cards for $3-$4.50 each. The problem is that they had to supply a display (those free standing, spinning wire racks or Plexiglas counter top displays) which cut into their profits. I would suggest selling pictures of the local scenery where tourists shop to maximize your sales.



yeah, im order a display too, but its only like $60 one time. if ur making $2.45 profit per card, thats paid off in 25 cards.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Why not but I don't get the cost. You could do it at home on your own printer for less than that.
> ...



A lot less profit also. No cutting necessary. Just order the right size paper, pre-creased for folding and you can fold them while watching tv or as they print. Just make sure you have a nice supply of matching size envelopes.


----------



## Kober (Nov 1, 2011)

So CD ....
Just curious ..
How did it work out ?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Nov 1, 2011)

Kober said:


> So CD ....
> Just curious ..
> How did it work out ?



i sold em at an open house i had last year. $4 each or 3 for $10. ended up selling pretty well.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 1, 2011)

Give it a shot, start on a small scale and see how sales go. I have a friend in the UK that does pretty well with the cards she sells. She found a  craft store that was willing to carry them, it cuts into the profit a little bit but it gives you an outlet.


----------

